# Woodturning Porn



## HapHazzard (Jan 9, 2016)

Every now and then I come across a picture on the internet that makes me drool-more than usual, anyway-and I wonder if the rest of you might come across a gem now and then, so I thought it might be fun to share our finds: pictures of the biggest, oldest, strangest, snazziest, most outrageous wood lathes on the web.

This is one I found on Wikipedia:








(See the original here.)
Looks like it might have been used to turn telephone poles.


----------



## HapHazzard (Jan 9, 2016)

I found this on google:








The source is Pinterest, but you need an account to see it. :-(


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

First time I ever saw a wooden satellite dish!


----------



## HapHazzard (Jan 9, 2016)

Here's one from shutterstock:








No doubt he's in the process of making a new knob for the handwheel.
You'll love the rest of the stuff on this page!


----------



## HapHazzard (Jan 9, 2016)

For the curious, I managed to track down the story behind the humongous bowl.
http://wwideas.com/2014/11/the-biggest-wooden-bowl/
And here is the homepage of the artist, Peter Andres. Lesen sie Deutsch?


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

What does one do with a bowl that big?


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Soon as I saw this post I thought of the giant bowl with the tractor for the "lathe".... but you had already found it. Oh well.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

> - HapHazzard


*This was Fred Flintstone's lathe. He had Dino running on a treadmill to power it ! * 
.
.


----------



## HapHazzard (Jan 9, 2016)

> What does one do with a bowl that big?
> 
> - AlaskaGuy


Post pictures of it on the internet.

Actually, if you look at the last picture in the Woodworking Ideas article, there's a picture of the bowl sitting on a roadside with a sign inside-too small to read, but undoubtedly something about it being the world's largest bowl-and looking a bit weathered. That, apparently, is what one does with a bowl that big.


----------



## HapHazzard (Jan 9, 2016)

> *This was Fred Flintstone s lathe. He had Dino running on a treadmill to power it ! *
> 
> - JoeinGa


He didn't use his feet, like he did for his car?

Now I'm wondering what George Jetson's lathe looks like.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

edit; nm, wrong lathe.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Love it.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Not a bowl it looks like a small swimming pool.
Here's another shot of a giant bowl maybe not as large


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

HA! A little "porn" in the title gets 170 views!!


----------



## BoardButcherer (Feb 21, 2018)

You people are sick…

For the original post: Sadly someone was selling a 13' steel lathe similar to that locally for $1500 just to get it out of his shop a few months ago. I couldn't buy it because I had no place to put it. =(


----------



## MarioF (Feb 6, 2009)

"Turning a wooden pool…" sounds like it…......wow…I can only think of getting a catch on something that big…...


----------



## redlee (Apr 11, 2016)

http://www.industrytap.com/worlds-largest-lathe-sale/14280


----------



## BoardButcherer (Feb 21, 2018)

> http://www.industrytap.com/worlds-largest-lathe-sale/14280
> 
> - Richard Lee


"The theoretical limit of a lathe is only limited by the Earth's curve; a flat line of about 3.1 miles (5 km), after which point the lathe would be unable to do its job: making symmetrical changes to a rotating object."

Sounds like a challenge to me….


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> http://www.industrytap.com/worlds-largest-lathe-sale/14280
> 
> - Richard Lee


Back in the 80s I was a machinist apprentice, the company I worked for made basses for robots and other really large pieces. We had a lot of really big equipment! We had a milling machine that was originally sized to work on large propellers. The machine was essentially tilted on its side compared to other milling machines. It was set below ground so the x axis was at ground level. The operator rode on a platform attached to the headstock(?). Instead of the table moving, the headstock moved back and forth and up and down. The quill could move 10 feet from the headstock. We were the only place that could mill 30" ibeams for a windtunnel.


----------



## caboxmaker (May 3, 2017)

> HA! A little "porn" in the title gets 170 views!!
> 
> - Andybb


I guess a picture of a wooden dildo would qualify as porn? This thread is about woodturning…


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

This one Served me well for about 50 Years but I had to get rid of it. The Squeaky Belt was driving me NUTS!










If you believe that I've got an old Bandsaw with a Wooden Blade that I'd like to sell. ...LOL…

Richard


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

OK, those are the largest!

*How about the smallest?*


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

This one is like the biggest I ever laid eyes on. This one is in Singapore, the one I saw was in Portsmouth, VA. They turn prop shafts for Naval ships on them. I don't know the length, has to be over 70-80 feet.
There was a story floating around at the time I saw it, (around '71), that a shipyard worker got his hair caught in the cutter he was walking along and watching, and had left the cabled handheld E-stop back where he started, and could not shut it off till it took a hunk of his scalp off.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

Ok, how about a picture of the very first lathe ever made? Any ideas, anyone??? ............. Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## BoardButcherer (Feb 21, 2018)

> Ok, how about a picture of the very first lathe ever made? Any ideas, anyone??? ............. Jerry (in Tucson)
> 
> - Nubsnstubs












The strap lathe, dating as far back as the 7th century BC.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> Ok, how about a picture of the very first lathe ever made? Any ideas, anyone??? ............. Jerry (in Tucson)
> 
> - Nubsnstubs
> 
> ...


You Nailed it BoardButcher! Congrats!


----------



## mborosch (Apr 11, 2018)

Now that's a lathe


----------

